# Kombucha tea



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

has anyone tried this it has a lot of medicinal properties and it seems to cut my hunger pains & sugar cravings. I have been drinking 4oz 2x a day for a week now I have not weighed myself but thinking I may stop sugar in take. and see if anything drops off. LOL


----------



## tkrabec (Mar 12, 2003)

We had/have a few Mothers of Kombucha sitting in the cabinet.
we've not brewed any in a few years.

As for weight loss I've been doing the "slow carb" diet, which is akin to atkins/south beach and has worked very well for me.


----------

